

A brand gone wrong (and how HN & Reddit helped us) - PanosJee
http://blog.bugsense.com/post/6523361782/a-brand-gone-wrong

======
FrancescoRizzi
I think "ladybugga" is a goldmine right now. +1 for the story although I think
the real pivot point was "Screw it, let's do it!" instead of writing business
plans.

